# Astra Cub 22 short



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Just picked up the Astra Cub 22 short I had on lay away for 150 bucks at the pawn shop

Has a few chips here and there in the chrome from age wear & tear.

Any suggestion on how to restore it or at least repair the chips so they don't continue to spread.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

38special said:


> ...Any suggestion on how to restore it or at least repair the chips so they don't continue to spread...


Yeah. _Don't._
You can't repair old plating. That's especially true of variable-quality Spanish plating.

Put up with the chips. Put up with the fact that it will continue to flake.
There's nothing you can do about it, short of re-plating the whole gun.
(And that would be much more expensive than what the gun is worth.)


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

steve m1911a1 said:


> yeah. _don't._
> you can't repair old plating. That's especially true of variable-quality spanish plating.
> 
> Put up with the chips. Put up with the fact that it will continue to flake.
> ...


will probably find and order at least a new trigger that is the biggest chip.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

This gun needs work.

1. Chambering the bullets is a finesse job at best.

2. Randomly stovepipe's & misfires.

Gong to start out by replacing the magazine spring & follower both seem worn out & flimsily attached.

Any other parts that ought to be replaced when it comes to the issues I am having ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Replace the recoil spring.
2. Clean the firing pin and clean out its channel. If there's a spring in there, replace it.
3. Clean out the crud from under the extractor's hook. If there's a spring, replace it.
4. Clean the breech face really well.
5. Hold the gun much tighter, when you're shooting. Some of your problem could be caused by too loose a hold: This gun needs every bit of recoil force it can get, and a slightly loose hold absorbs a lot of it.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Steve.....

Here is the diagram & parts list, what number's on there should I get for this overhaul.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're going to detail-strip this gun, beware of flying springs and falling pins.
_Do your disassembly within a large, strong, see-through plastic bag._
As you remove 'em, lay the parts out schematically on a _flat_ piece of "grabby" foam (for instance, wet-suit Neoprene).

Be aware that pins usually go in one way, and go out the opposite way. (Frequently: Out from right to left.)
Be aware that the extractor, the firing pin, and the hammer spring are under lots of pressure.

Before you reassemble anything, make everything squeaky clean.
Reassemble only after coating everything with a _very thin film_ of clean oil.

Check the firing-pin tip (where it hits the cartridge rim) for damage, including breaks, chips, and "mushrooming."
Check the barrel's breech end for "dings" around the chamber at its rim. Many rimfire guns show this, from improper dry-firing. (This may be the cause of the misfires.) If the chamber mouth is "dinged," the repair is best done by a competent gunsmith. He will need only the barrel. (Or you could buy a new barrel.)

Parts and Springs to Replace:
#5, firing-pin (but only if it's chipped or "mushroomed")
#4, extractor spring
#7, firing-pin spring
#10, hammer spring
#20, recoil spring
#23, sear spring (probably not a necessity)

Good luck!


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks again Steve & not a bad cost either roughly 60 with the firing pin 40 without.

Will keep you posted once the parts come in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to save money, you might get away with replacing only the recoil spring and the firing pin.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I foresee many chrome chips on your work bench.
Good luck and wear some safety glasses. Those springs go everywhere. The plastic bag is a good idea.

I like 3d puzzles. 

From past experience taking detailed pictures at each step is a time saver.
I got a Berreta the works fine without this one spring. And I know exactly where it goes. But I can't make it fit. My first range gun.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Dave, 

Highly logical advice & will be video taping the operation with an HD webcam.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Update on the astra cub 22 short ...

Took it apart and realized it was filthy probably hadn't been cleaned in several years.

Put it back together it shoots perfect have fired 150 rounds so far.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!
Well done.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Last time I went to the range for whatever reason now it will only cycle 4 bullets

If I put any more rounds in the magazine it wont load the bullet into the chamber it will get stuck 

Wants to point the bullet upwards to high and over shoots the barrel

Any ideas on a fix or just buy a new 50 dollar magazine ?

Yikes!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that the feed lips of the magazine that you're using have weakened and lost their springiness.

It may not work - actually, it might even ruin the magazine - but you might try bending the very front segment of both feed lips just a little bit inward, toward each other.
Bend only the very front one-third (approximately) of the lips, only at the top edges, and bend them an almost-microscopic amount.

One way to do this might be to rasp and file a smooth, half-round trough in a piece of hard wood (maple, maybe).
Make it just under twice as wide as the width of the magazine.
Press the magazine's feed lips down hard into the trough, and _rotate the magazine from side to side_, trying to round-off and tighten the feed lips. (Don't rotate front-to-back.)

Failing success at that, buy a new magazine.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bet that the feed lips of the magazine that you're using have weakened and lost their springiness.


Was going to say the same thing but Steve always beats me to these topics.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It could also be a dirty magazine. Try taking it apart and cleaning inside of magazine. 

If you have cleaned the magazine, it may be time for a new one.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys will try those options on this magazine and have ordered a new one as well.


----------



## johnrj71 (Jun 7, 2019)

Just read your post on the .22 short Astra... maybe you figured out the Astra's dilemma. The factory magazine has a pretty large catch hole which allows the magazine move in and out slightly, enough to cause a jam. With the factory mags, I just put my pinky under the mag and hold it up inside. 
If I use the Triple K brand aftermarket mags, they work much better and there are no jams. The mag catch hole on the Triple K mags is considerably smaller than the factory mags. 
it can be pretty reliable for an inexpensive gun... hope this helps


----------

